# Pulling the trigger on a 6D



## Zv (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey guys I just sold my 5D MkII as I thought it's time to get in with modern society and get a camera from this era. I hear good things about the 6D. Does anyone want to share their thoughts? Was it as glorious as you imagined or do you wish you had coughed up for a MkIII instead? I'm pretty sure the 6D would be more than enough camera for me until 2020 but still nice to consider other options!

I guess I'm just looking for some encouragement to buy the 6D. Any negatives I should be aware of? Other than losing a megapixel and 1/8000s? (Neither of which I care about). I've played around with the six a few times at a camera store and I think I can get used to the directional pad thingy instead of the joystick. Mostly use centre AF point anyway. I think the MKIII AF would be wasted on me. (I think the 7D AF was wasted on me too! )

I have to admit the Sony a7r does look a bit tempting when you have a vacancy in your DSLR kit. 

Nah, let's not go there. 

Any thoughts before I pull the trigger?? Or forever hold your peace? 

(Note - I shoot a variety of stuff, most of it doesn't move).


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 25, 2014)

I have both and my rather random thoughts would as follows:

The 6D is a really good fit in hand, better than the 5D/5DII. Although only slightly smaller it is more 'handy'. 

The AF seems to be more precise than the 5D/5DII on all points. 

The 6D uses some kind of colour metering whereas the 5DII doesn't. Haven't made my mind up on this yet, it behaves differently to the 5DII in some situation ( bright blue). 

The overall 'IQ' is remarkable. There is a subtle improvement in low ISO, very good, film like tonal graduation and greater latitude at both ends of the EVA range. High ISO is astonishing and way ahead of the 5DII from about ISO 800 onwards. Overall I would put the 6D up against an A7r any day, there is not as much practical difference between 20 mp and 36 mp on FF as you may think, and the whole DR range on the 6D is very useable, making real world differences academic most of the time. 

The 6D has a polymer top plate which feels identical to the mag alloy top of the 5DII but does get scuffed and scratched more easily as it is relatively soft. 

Now the bad bits, at least for me. It uses the 'second tier' userface and ergonomics. The controls work fine _per se_, but moving between each is annoying, at least for me. However as you have sold your 5DII you won't have this issue. The top command wheel is very softly click stopped, and the rear command wheel is, well to be polite, disappointing after the 5DII. Also the flash compensation has to be done via the main menu although you can assign it to quick menu and then it is quite useable to be fair. So to summarise I'd say it's not as 'positive' on the controls as the 5DII series, but you get used to it and then it works fine.


----------



## Zv (Oct 25, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I have both and my rather random thoughts would as follows:
> 
> The 6D is a really good fit in hand, better than the 5D/5DII. Although only slightly smaller it is more 'handy'.
> 
> ...



Thanks! This is great info about the ergonomics. Flash compensation is something I rarely use nowadays, I mainly work in manual flash so it's not an issue. I did notice a slightly less robust feel in the camera shop but the MKII was a brute and it shouldn't be a surprise that the 6D is not as positive as you say in that respect.

I don't really need a rugged camera but as long as it holds up in everyday use I'm OK with that. 

I noticed more and more that my camera stayed in M mode and I don't think I ever used the quick menu on it. As long as I can change shutter speed and aperture the same as all Canon cameras I'll be happy! 

How's the scroll and pan speed when when you zoom into the preview? The 5DII was slow, as was the 7D before they released the v2 firmware. Does the 6D have that issue or is it running like a greased 7D pig?


----------



## extremeinstability (Oct 25, 2014)

Other than the much better really high ISO ability, you'll be happier with the 6D if you ever have the need to really lift the shadows. Vertical or horizontal banding noise could be pretty ugly on the 5D II when pushed. Seems far far better on the 6D. The electronic leveler is nice as well if shooting in the dark/night much. 

I have a few full sized high iso crop examples here shooting the Milky Way. http://www.extremeinstability.com/2013-5-4b.html


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 25, 2014)

"I guess I'm just looking for some encouragement to buy the 6D"

We here for you. DO IT, DO IT, DO IT ;D

6D will be great if you don't have a need adv AF. With true Auto ISO, you will enjoy shooting in M mode more. Throw in 40pancake, you will not miss A7r at all.


----------



## Zv (Oct 25, 2014)

extremeinstability said:


> Other than the much better really high ISO ability, you'll be happier with the 6D if you ever have the need to really lift the shadows. Vertical or horizontal banding noise could be pretty ugly on the 5D II when pushed. Seems far far better on the 6D. The electronic leveler is nice as well if shooting in the dark/night much.
> 
> I have a few full sized high iso crop examples here shooting the Milky Way. http://www.extremeinstability.com/2013-5-4b.html



Yeah, one of the things that attracted me to the 6D was the high ISO abilities. I found myself using ISO 3200 quite frequently and it was OK on the 5D2 but could be cleaner. It just felt dated, especially when I keep seeing shots like these! Those examples look amazing! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Zv (Oct 25, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> "I guess I'm just looking for some encouragement to buy the 6D"
> 
> We here for you. DO IT, DO IT, DO IT ;D
> 
> 6D will be great if you don't have a need adv AF. With true Auto ISO, you will enjoy shooting in M mode more. Throw in 40pancake, you will not miss A7r at all.



Haha! Yeah I'm probably gonna order it today and have it delivered in time for my birthday on Tuesday! You had the a7r did you not? Did you end up selling it? Not what you expected? Just curious.

I've never really been interested in the pancake, especially since I acquired the EOS M. For compact shooting the 22mm lens is champion!


----------



## Zv (Oct 25, 2014)

It's done!! Woo-hoo!! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## candyman (Oct 25, 2014)

Zv said:


> It's done!! Woo-hoo!! ;D ;D ;D ;D




Congrats, both on camera and birthday!  
I am sure you will appreciate the 6D


----------



## Zv (Oct 25, 2014)

candyman said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > It's done!! Woo-hoo!! ;D ;D ;D ;D
> ...



Thanks! Am gonna appreciate the heck out of it!!


----------



## Zv (Oct 25, 2014)

Not quite sure what to do with my RRS L plate for the MkII now. Does anyone want it for a very reasonable price? Seems like a waste to not use it. I don't like ebay (it won't let me sell internationally) and Amazon.jp doesn't even list these kinds of things so I can't sell it there. It's one of those highly specialized things that are hard to sell.


----------



## paolo80 (Oct 25, 2014)

I sold my 6D and all my canon gears 2 weeks ago... I'm in a phase where I am pissed at Canon (it happens in cycles). not sure if I'm gonna switch to Nikon (I tried the D750 with sigma Art 35mm and I was really impressed) or Fuji (considering XT-1 with 3 primes)... or maybe wait for the first quarter of 2015 to see if a new Canon system/mount comes out.
What I can tell is that if you get the 6D with the 35mm F2 IS you will have a great combo!


----------



## Zv (Oct 25, 2014)

Also, any thoughts on SD cards? I'm eyeing up these Sandisk Extreme Plus cards. Not quite as fast as the Pro but they're a lot cheaper. Is the Sandisk Extreme Pro overkill? (Note - I have one 16Gb Extreme Pro I use with my EOS M - which probably is overkill!) 

http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00D6Y0U8E/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=47EACC2M0EKM&coliid=I1RITTBHNMPVNV


----------



## candyman (Oct 25, 2014)

paolo80 said:


> I sold my 6D and all my canon gears 2 weeks ago... I'm in a phase where I am pissed at Canon (it happens in cycles). not sure if I'm gonna switch to Nikon (I tried the D750 with sigma Art 35mm and I was really impressed) or Fuji (considering XT-1 with 3 primes)... or maybe wait for the first quarter of 2015 to see if a new Canon system/mount comes out.
> *What I can tell is that if you get the 6D with the 35mm F2 IS you will have a great combo!*




+1. Feels also very good balanced


----------



## candyman (Oct 25, 2014)

Zv said:


> Also, any thoughts on SD cards? I'm eyeing up these Sandisk Extreme Plus cards. Not quite as fast as the Pro but they're a lot cheaper. Is the Sandisk Extreme Pro overkill? (Note - I have one 16Gb Extreme Pro I use with my EOS M - which probably is overkill!)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00D6Y0U8E/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=47EACC2M0EKM&coliid=I1RITTBHNMPVNV




I use Lexar 32GB 600x (bought 2) and I am very happy with those.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Oct 25, 2014)

I have had mine for a year now. Love the wifi for commercial shoots, clients think its the bees knee and it helps a lot to see fine detail and composition etc. GPS is great too. I shoot regularly with confidence up to 25000iso. This thing focuses where I can t see with the center AF spot. A clear step up from the 5d2 in handling 'feel' and image quality . I regularly do commercial shoots at 1600iso. 

Bad...well I miss the joystick, even after a year, and outer focus points are not reliable even when they indicate AF was achieved, which is not often anyway. And getting there without a joystick is just too cumbersome to even try.

Pared with my 40mm pancake its a little bigger but far far superior to a X100s. But the cherry on the cake is the silent shutter!

I have written a lot about the 6D here ( plus many images ) http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/


----------



## dgatwood (Oct 25, 2014)

Zv said:


> Also, any thoughts on SD cards? I'm eyeing up these Sandisk Extreme Plus cards. Not quite as fast as the Pro but they're a lot cheaper. Is the Sandisk Extreme Pro overkill? (Note - I have one 16Gb Extreme Pro I use with my EOS M - which probably is overkill!)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00D6Y0U8E/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=47EACC2M0EKM&coliid=I1RITTBHNMPVNV



If you were comparing the Ultra (30/11.2 MB/s) to the Pro, yes, you can feel that difference in terms of a inconsistent huge delay before images appear when shooting in RAW mode, and when doing burst shooting, but I doubt there's enough difference between 80/60 MB/s and 95/80 MB/s to matter in most applications.


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm torn between getting the 6D as my second body (my primary is a 5D3) or whether I should go with the 7DII. I do a lot of concert and other event shooting, so the low light ability of the 6D would come in handy, but if the 7DII comes even close to the low light ability of the 6D, I think I might appreciate having the additional reach of a good crop sensor for shots like these:



Sun - Single Mylar, Astronomik CLS filter by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## deuce2367 (Oct 25, 2014)

I sold my 5DMII last summer and got a 6D. It worked out for about an even trade at the time, I got a good price on a gray market 6D and sold the 5DMII for about the same amount. My rationale was this was going to give me a slight upgrade more or less across the board, with some nice new features I really wanted like GPS and WiFi. Slight downgrade on ruggedness and weather sealing perhaps. Improved AF, but only for low-light, accuracy purposes (no real improvements on tracking, etc).

I found I got almost exactly what I was bargaining for. The 6D was wonderful for image quality. I liked the feel of the body in my hand and I think it is more shapely (obviously smaller too). The joystick/wheel was not as nice but tolerable for me. I will say that while WiFi and GPS work perfectly well for me they have some quirks in their usage that is pretty annoying. GPS in particular, it will drain your battery unless you disable it, even when the camera is off. I've read most people either religiously disable it through the menus or take out the battery at night. Canon really needs to modify this through firmware to allow for an "off is off" mode... 

Why past tense? I just sold it along with my 70D to upgrade to the 5DMIII. Reason why? I have kids who play (indoor) sports and neither body was working well for me. I wanted modern AF coupled with full-frame goodness at higher ISOs. I can live with sacrificing some length and cropping as needed.

If you are SURE you won't mind the incredibly antiquated AF mechanism on the 6D, I think you will like it. For the money it is an absolutely awesome camera body. I was quite happy with mine. Good luck!


----------



## Zv (Oct 26, 2014)

Ivan Muller said:


> I have had mine for a year now. Love the wifi for commercial shoots, clients think its the bees knee and it helps a lot to see fine detail and composition etc. GPS is great too. I shoot regularly with confidence up to 25000iso. This thing focuses where I can t see with the center AF spot. A clear step up from the 5d2 in handling 'feel' and image quality . I regularly do commercial shoots at 1600iso.
> 
> Bad...well I miss the joystick, even after a year, and outer focus points are not reliable even when they indicate AF was achieved, which is not often anyway. And getting there without a joystick is just too cumbersome to even try.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ivan, a had read through your review. It was very informative! I love your pictures. Just curious are you still using LR 4? Does the map feature just not work at all or is there something one needs to do first? Does LR 5 solve the issue?

My 6D should arrive on Monday. Getting excited now!


----------



## Zv (Oct 26, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Also, any thoughts on SD cards? I'm eyeing up these Sandisk Extreme Plus cards. Not quite as fast as the Pro but they're a lot cheaper. Is the Sandisk Extreme Pro overkill? (Note - I have one 16Gb Extreme Pro I use with my EOS M - which probably is overkill!)
> ...



Yeah I have a few Ultra cards and they are so slow it's infuriating! I think I'll try the Plus out and if it's not up to speed then I'll just make it my default card for the EOS M and use my 16Gb Pro in the 6D. The high capacity Pro SD cards aren't all that much cheaper than their CF counterparts, I thought I'd be saving a fair bit. Need to sell off my CFs to fund them. I'm gonna miss CF a bit.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 26, 2014)

I have both the 6D and 5D3 and I agree with everything said so far. You'll be happy. Enjoy the camera.

One thing that limits my use of the 6D vs the 5D3 is an incompatibility of the SunPak RD2000 flash. I have 3 of these mightly little flashes that I have used for years and unfortunately they just don't meter ETTL correctly on the 6D. This of course has nothing to do with the 6D per se, it's just something that I have to live with. After all this time, SunPak has not issued a firmware update to work with the 6D and apparently has no plans to do so. 

Oddly, the little RD2000 still works fine on the 5D3 and even the much newer 70D. It also doesn't work correctly on the SL1. So Canon must have done something different on how they communicate with the flash on the 6D and the SL1. Weird!

Regardless of my small issue, you'll love the camera. ENJOY!!


----------



## gigabellone (Oct 26, 2014)

I bought my 6D a year ago, and i love it. The AF is simple and not suitable to capture images of fast moving subjects, but everything else about this camera is just great. I'm sure you'll like it!


----------



## Zv (Oct 26, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I have both the 6D and 5D3 and I agree with everything said so far. You'll be happy. Enjoy the camera.
> 
> One thing that limits my use of the 6D vs the 5D3 is an incompatibility of the SunPak RD2000 flash. I have 3 of these mightly little flashes that I have used for years and unfortunately they just don't meter ETTL correctly on the 6D. This of course has nothing to do with the 6D per se, it's just something that I have to live with. After all this time, SunPak has not issued a firmware update to work with the 6D and apparently has no plans to do so.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rusty! I don't have any Sunpak flashes but good to know just incase. I'm using Yongnuo flashes these days and mostly off camera so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 26, 2014)

Zv said:


> It's done!! Woo-hoo!! ;D ;D ;D ;D



That was easy.... ;D

CONGRATS


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Now only for you. JUST DO IT, you'll never regret your decision. 

6D is a great camera with true high IQ even under low-light situations, I guess better than my 5D3. If you don't have a real need for adv AF, this is the way to go.


----------



## Nethawk (Oct 26, 2014)

Zv said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...



Congrats, and a very happy birthday to you! I've made the same decision as you and am absolutely giddy about it. I've done some research on memory for 6D, based on its write speed at roughly 40MB/s (Canon doesn't list this spec), Sandisk Extreme is all that's necessary. That said, the Extreme read speed is rather slower than others, so if you're impatient to get to PP right away the faster cards may be a better investment.


----------



## dgatwood (Oct 27, 2014)

Nethawk said:


> Congrats, and a very happy birthday to you! I've made the same decision as you and am absolutely giddy about it. I've done some research on memory for 6D, based on its write speed at roughly 40MB/s (Canon doesn't list this spec), Sandisk Extreme is all that's necessary. That said, the Extreme read speed is rather slower than others, so if you're impatient to get to PP right away the faster cards may be a better investment.



Experimentally, with lens cap shots (for size consistency), with a 95/90 MB/second card, it takes 7 seconds to write 10 images at 23.1 MB each, which translates to about 33 MB/sec. Of course, the first half second of that was the shot time, so it is probably more like 35.5 MB/sec. in reality.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 27, 2014)

Ivan Muller said:


> Bad...well I miss the joystick, even after a year, and outer focus points are not reliable even when they indicate AF was achieved, which is not often anyway. And getting there without a joystick is just too cumbersome to even try



I don't have the 6D but isn't it like every other Canon body where you can hit the AF pt button and can then rapidly scroll thru all (the few) AF points superfast using the control wheel? On bodies with few AF points i found this method quick and easy to do without removing the camera from my head, and often far easier than the joystick.

And to the OP, I hope you got a great deal on the 6D, IMO, Canon's best IQ FF body so far.


----------



## Zv (Oct 27, 2014)

Aglet said:


> Ivan Muller said:
> 
> 
> > Bad...well I miss the joystick, even after a year, and outer focus points are not reliable even when they indicate AF was achieved, which is not often anyway. And getting there without a joystick is just too cumbersome to even try
> ...



Thanks for this tip! I'll try it out hopefully today when I get back from work! 

I've been watching 6D prices ever since it came out. I shopped around and found some good deals but the retailers were unknown and had additional hidden fees so in the end I played it safe and just ordered from Amazon. I mean for the sake of $30 more I get some piece of mind! Ended up at ¥153,800 (about $1500) which is about average I guess. 

Sold my 5D2 for ¥130,000 and with the Amazon selling fee I end up with ¥120,000. This upgrade cost me around $300 which isn't too bad, I definitely made more than that from paid work in the last two years so I'd say I'm even!


----------



## Zv (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, what do we have here? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## meywd (Oct 27, 2014)

Congrats ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Shootitalready (Oct 27, 2014)

All I wanted to know.... Thanks a million people.....


----------



## Zv (Oct 27, 2014)

Shootitalready said:


> All I wanted to know.... Thanks a million people.....



Eh? What are you getting all huffy about?


----------



## Shootitalready (Oct 27, 2014)

Zv said:


> Shootitalready said:
> 
> 
> > All I wanted to know.... Thanks a million people.....
> ...



I asked kind of the same question, a few days ago, and nobody bothered to reply...! I'm a huffin' and a puff'n...


----------



## Zv (Oct 27, 2014)

Shootitalready said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Shootitalready said:
> ...



Sorry to hear that but that happens on forums. I've had loads of failed topics. Feel free to ask your question in this thread if you want.


----------



## Shootitalready (Oct 27, 2014)

Zv said:


> Shootitalready said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...




Very kind of you, thank you very much!  
Since I don't feel very welcome anymore, I will just stick to following other peoples post (very sad to attack non-native English speakers!!!!) and try to get my answers that way...

Anyways, thanks again for your nice reply!


----------



## ashmadux (Oct 27, 2014)

I am really despising the 6d AF right now. A shoot yesterday yielded soooo many oof/missed focus shots, that im getting very very annoyed with it. My t2i AF is waayyyy more reliable, and im not sure how long i can keep using this.

And this is with mostly non moving subjects. Arjghg.


----------



## wsheldon (Oct 27, 2014)

ashmadux said:


> I am really despising the 6d AF right now. A shoot yesterday yielded soooo many oof/missed focus shots, that im getting very very annoyed with it. My t2i AF is waayyyy more reliable, and im not sure how long i can keep using this.
> 
> And this is with mostly non moving subjects. Arjghg.



I guess mileage varies, because that has not been my experience at all, even shooting indoor and outdoor portraits with a 135/f2 wide open. I can nail the eye focus 8/10 times and the others aren't bad at all. Even the outer points work for me nearly every time.

You must shoot very different subjects or under different conditions than I do. Sounds frustrating. Sounds like a 5Dmiii might be a better bet for you.


----------



## dcm (Oct 27, 2014)

ashmadux said:


> I am really despising the 6d AF right now. A shoot yesterday yielded soooo many oof/missed focus shots, that im getting very very annoyed with it. My t2i AF is waayyyy more reliable, and im not sure how long i can keep using this.
> 
> And this is with mostly non moving subjects. Arjghg.



Sorry to hear that. You didn't mention which lens? You post regularly - I assume you've already done AFMA, use center point focus, etc. so I don't have much to offer.

My pair of 6Ds easily perform better than my t2i with my f/4 zooms (8-200), and with the newer/faster lenses that I picked up after getting the 6d (35L, 100L, 135L, 24f2.8IS, 85f/1.8). 

Even my daughter prefers the 6D over t2i for shoots with her friends/clients and their toddlers. I originally gave her the t2i but she seems to have permanently borrowed my backup 6D for the narrow DOF. The 24 and 85 are her go-to lenses. The 6D even handles kids in motion reasonably well for her.


----------



## Zv (Oct 28, 2014)

ashmadux said:


> I am really despising the 6d AF right now. A shoot yesterday yielded soooo many oof/missed focus shots, that im getting very very annoyed with it. My t2i AF is waayyyy more reliable, and im not sure how long i can keep using this.
> 
> And this is with mostly non moving subjects. Arjghg.



That doesn't sound right you might wanna get that thing checked out by Canon.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 28, 2014)

Zv said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > I am really despising the 6d AF right now. A shoot yesterday yielded soooo many oof/missed focus shots, that im getting very very annoyed with it. My t2i AF is waayyyy more reliable, and im not sure how long i can keep using this.
> ...



Ditto. SOMETHING IS WRONG. Keep in mind that I bought the 5D3 about a year after it came out and the low light AF on it was really bad. So bad that I returned it and the next body worked better but still not as good as I thought it should have. So I bought the 6D when it came out. IT STOMPED THE 5D3 for LOW LIGHT AF. Eventually the 5D3 got a firmware upgrade that improved it but the 6D has always worked wonderfully for focusing normal event shots that aren't fast sports type stuff.

So the point is that if the 6D AF is so bad that it is irritating you, causing you to miss a high percentage of shots, etc then something is wrong with the camera. It shouldn't be performing any worse than most other cameras you've used before, it should definitely perform better than a Rebel.


----------



## bholliman (Oct 28, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > ashmadux said:
> ...



+1 Others (myself included) are not experiencing these problems with this camera. Return it to Canon under warranty to have it checked.


----------



## Skirball (Oct 29, 2014)

ashmadux said:


> I am really despising the 6d AF right now. A shoot yesterday yielded soooo many oof/missed focus shots, that im getting very very annoyed with it. My t2i AF is waayyyy more reliable, and im not sure how long i can keep using this.
> 
> And this is with mostly non moving subjects. Arjghg.



I feel like you've been complaining about the 6D since you got it. Maybe it's just not for you.

For the rest of the thread, it's interesting to see the amount of positive responses now. I did a lot of research before buying my 6D a year ago and the majority of the threads were bashing it - based on specs, not actual use, but still.


----------



## jepabst (Oct 29, 2014)

Two notes; I too unloaded my 5DII for a 6D and think it was a huge improvement; I shoot mostly people, weddings, ect.. I find the focus to be great - I'm using all L lenses with exception of 50mm 1.4.
Cheers


----------



## bsb03 (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice! Have fun with that new 6D!!! 8)


----------



## Zv (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies! I'm glad I made the decision to get the 6D now, wish I'd done it sooner! The first day I got it I set it up in no time thanks to Canon's consistency with the menu system. Feels right at home, except the joystick. I find my thumb goes looking for it during playback! The magnify button is handy, most of the time you just want to check focus anyway so I set it to actual. 

The next day I tried out the wifi remote shooting. Not overly impressed with the EOS remote app itself but it works and as a remote release it might be useful for when the camera is at an odd angle. I hope Canon improves the app and adds more functionality like the CamRanger. Image review on the EOS Remote looked handy though (but no histogram??) will definitely get some use when traveling. 

Looking forward to testing it out properly, including the GPS, at the weekend if I get a chance! I think I'm gonna love this camera!


----------



## lintoni (Oct 30, 2014)

... and they rode off into the sunset, together, at last.

I love a story with a happy ending!


----------



## candyman (Oct 30, 2014)

lintoni said:


> ... and they rode off into the sunset, together, at last.
> 
> I love a story with a happy ending!




So do I
As a 6D owner, I knew it would be a happy ending


----------



## Nethawk (Oct 30, 2014)

LOL.

Congrats on the new camera! Please continue to report back, I kind of have a fetish for first impression consumer reviews, especially when they apply to my equipment or plans.

Cheers.


----------

